# reverse grip (underhand grip) tricep pull downs



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi

Just wondering what you all think of this exercise.

Is it a good un or a waste of time?

Will it build mass or is it a shaping type of exercise that should be thrown in at the end of a session with hi-ish reps?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I do this with the single handle and really like it. No idea how it hits my triceps, but it definitely feels different.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

as above, i do one handed also, pumps like wanno.........


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Isolates the long head, something often neglected!!!


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Yea i like this exercise always good to finish tri with it for a nice pump,one handed for me tho.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I do this with the single handle and really like it. No idea how it hits my triceps, but it definitely feels different.


i first tried it with a bar and it didnt feel good on my wrists so i tried it with a single handle and it felt good but i really had to drop the weight to make sure i didnt cheat.

did you find the same thing? I was suprised how little i could move with it single handed whilst keeping good form.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Never done it with the bar. O/H grip with the bar I can comfortably move 80-85kg for 12 reps, but U/H single handle I'm lucky if I can move 25 for 10, keeping form. I sometimes find it hard to make sure my hand stays in the right position though.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering what you all think of this exercise.
> 
> ...


It stresses the entire tris,particularly the medial and outer head (beef the outer side of the arm)

I prefer to do super set one hand normal grip+underhand grip 6+6 reps 3 sets or at the end of tris training for 2 supersets 20+20 light weight no rest just change hands for pumps and burn.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

My lateral head was really undeveloped, and these helped bring it up. I found it placed considerable strain on my elbow though.

I particularly like doing these, and at point of failure, swapping to an overhand grip just to finish them off.

J


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

I like underhand (reverse grip) and tend to superset underhand and then change to overhand till failure gives great pumps and my tri's have come on really well since i started this technique:thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks guys - sounds like its definately worth chucking a few sets of this in at the end of my push day.


----------

